# Be quiet! Straight Power E9 vs. Seasonic G-Series



## Salmolon (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bastle momentan an meiner neuen Schreibtischmaschine und bin noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Netzteil 

Momentane Stats:

CPU: Intel i5 3570K
GPU: Saphire Radeon HD 6870
Board: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
RAM: 1x 8GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600

Dazu Kommt noch ein CPU lüfter, eine HDD (wird nächstes mal aufgerüstet), Lüftersteuerung (weils geil is^^) und ein DVD/RW


Momentan habe ich diese beiden im Auge:

450 Watt Seasonic G-Series (Sea Sonic G-Series G-450 450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM))
500 Watt Be quiet! Straight Power E9 (be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W ATX 2.3 (E9-500W/BN192))

Im moment tendiere ich eher zum Seasonic, da billiger und ich bin bisher bei meiner Recherche noch nicht darauf gestossen Warum das BQ nun tatsächlich besser sein soll.
Oder ist es vernünftiger bei meinem System gleich in die Dark Power Preispanne zu greifen?

Meinungen Erbeten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Januar 2013)

Das seasonic hat einen sehr lauten lüfter, daher das e9. Aber nimm das nur 4€ teurere e9 480 watt cm. Ein dark power pro 10 550 watt spielt natürlich in einer anderen liga


----------



## facehugger (23. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das seasonic hat einen sehr lauten lüfter, daher das e9.


Jap, ab einer bestimmten Last dreht das Seasonic gehörig auf. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum die bei so einem Cent-Artikel sparen *Wenn* du auf KM beim Saftspender verzichten kannst, würde auch das E9 mit 400-450W dicke reichen Mit nem übertaktetem i7 samt deiner 6870 sind es unter Spielelast deutlich unter 300W:


Test: VTX3D HD 7870 Black
 Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (23. Januar 2013)

ich würde das bequiet E9 nehmen, da leiser. irgendwie scheint seasonic am lüfter zu sparen, was ich nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2013)

Also bisher scheint der Lüfter des G550 bei meinem "High End Gaming PC" nicht zum hochdrehen zu bewegen sein.

Zu dem 450W kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht weiß, ob es auf der Plattform des 550W oder des 360W basiert.


----------



## Salmolon (23. Januar 2013)

Alles Klar, ich werd dann wohl zum E9 greifen. Das ständige schreddern meiner alten maschine geht mir da doch zu sehr auf den keks als das ich mir die 7€ unbedingt sparen müsste ^^.


Danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2013)

Habe noch ein Zitat von Thresh, meinem persönlichen Netzteilgott    :


Einzig die G Serie von Seasonic kann technisch mit dem E9 mithalten. Allerdings, wie immer eigentlich , ist der Lüfter billig. Seasonic baut gute Netzteile, aber spart beim Lüfter, einfach unerklärlich.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also bisher scheint der Lüfter des G550 bei meinem "High End Gaming PC" nicht zum hochdrehen zu bewegen sein.


 
Das geht schon. Du musst nur mal Gas geben.
Ich habe das G550 mit einem i7 3970X @5,1GHz und einer stark OC AMD 7970 GHzE -- all @ H²O -- laufen lassen und da war das Netzteil in der Tat das lauteste Teil am Rechner.
Die Leistungsaufnahme betrug ungefähr 470-500 Watt.
Das gleiche habe ich auch mit einem P10 550 Watt gemacht und das BeQuiet war unhörbar. 
Leider hatte ich kein E9 liegen sonst hätte ich es damit auch ausprobiert.

Ach ja. Bei zwei Grafikkarte hat das G550 die Grätsche gemacht.  
Der Rechner startete. Das Netzteil heulte auf als Furmark anlief und dann hat es abgeschaltet. 
Ich muss dazu sagen dass der i7 3970X bei über 5GHz zum absoluten Stromsäufer wird. Das ist schon mehr als unanständig was der dann durchzieht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht schon. Du musst nur mal Gas geben.


Dacht ich mir schon 
Werd mir wohl mal nächsten Monat oder so so ein Energie Schätzeisen zulegen, um mal zu überprüfen, wieviel es denn nun wirklich sind. Wobei: Hab hier so eine Stromzange, damit könnt ich mir was basteln *grübel*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe das G550 mit einem i7 3970X @5,1GHz und einer stark OC AMD 7970 GHzE -- all @ H²O -- laufen lassen und da war das Netzteil in der Tat das lauteste Teil am Rechner.


OK, das übertrifft mein System noch mal deutlich. Wobei ich noch die Spannung der GPU bisserl anheben könnte, theoretisch...
Und das Felldingsda hab ich auch noch nicht genutzt, da mir meine wertvolle Hardware dazu zu schade ist.


Ich hab da auch eine Idee, was eine Alternative zu dem Straight Power ist. Das werd ich mir wohl mal anfragen/anschauen, wenn ich mit meinen beiden 550W Netzteilen durch bin....


----------



## Malustra (29. Januar 2013)

Sea Sonic ist in meinen Augen besser als Be Quiet.
Der Support ist in jedem Fall unschlagbar, wie ich selbst herausfinden durfte.
Morgens um 8:30 die erste Antwort auf meine Email erhalten und um 22:05 die 6. und letzte Antwort, da ich den PC ausgeschaltet habe.
Das soll mal jemand nachmachen 

Entschuldigung, aber wer kauft sich bei einem High End PC auch nur ein 550Watt Netzteil?
Man kalkuliert ja auch nicht bis zum bitteren Ende wie bei fertig PC's.
Da ist ein 650W Netzteil angebrachter.
Darüberhinaus muss mna auch beachten, dass die Lüfter bei Be Quiet sich zwar langsam drehen, dafür steigt aber auch die Temperatur entsprechend an.
Alle meine Be Quiet Netzteile sind nach 3-4 Jahren abgeraucht, kurz nach Garantieablauf.
Desweiteren hat Sea Sonic ja auch noch bessere Netzteile als die G-Serie.
Die P10 Serie darf man hier also nicht mit der G-Serie vergleichen, da auch eine ganz andere Preisklasse.
Sea Sonic bietet zudem auch "lautlose" Netzteile ganz ohne Lüfter an.

Gruß


----------



## DrWaikiki (29. Januar 2013)

Afaik ist die Technik von Seasonic besser als die FSP-Technik vom E9.
Aber der Lüfter geht nicht. 
Das Enermax 87+ 550W ist auch gut, aber etwas teurer.


----------



## Malustra (29. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, wenn man die Leistung richtig kalkuliert und nicht zu sparsam ist, dann hört man das Netzteil auch nicht weiter. (Bis 70% Last nur 550-575RPM)
Ich meine, wer nutzt heute ein 550W Netzteil und lastet das mit 500W aus?
Das wäre für meinen Geschmack auch etwas Eigenschuld.
Es ist zwar möglich, aber man muss die Belastung ja nicht provozieren, wenn man für wenige Euros mehr, den Puffer um 100 Watt vergrößern kann. 
Und wie gesagt, die Be Quiet Lüfter sind zwar etwas leiser, aber das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Temperatur aus und das ist für den Nutzer zwar erstmal nebensächlich,
wenn sich das Netzteil dann aber schneller verabschiedet, als das von z.B. Sea Sonic, wird es ärgerlich.
Da zahle ich lieber ein paar Euro drauf und habe das Problem nicht mehr.

Kann man nun sehen wie man mag. 
Beide Netzteile sind wohl gut, aber in der Vergangenheit sind mir die Be Quiet einfach zu oft abgeraucht.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber wer kauft sich bei einem High End PC auch nur ein 550Watt Netzteil?


Ich, weil mehr als ausreichend.



Malustra schrieb:


> Man kalkuliert ja auch nicht bis zum bitteren Ende wie bei fertig PC's.


Tun wir auch nicht. Man hat da locker 100W oder mehr Luft.



Malustra schrieb:


> Da ist ein 650W Netzteil angebrachter.


Ja, bei 2 Grafikkarten. Wobei 650W Geräte eher keinen Sinn machen. Entweder 550W für High End single GPU/CPU System, mit ordentlich Luft nach oben oder gleich 750W, wenn du 2 Grafikkarten nutzen möchtest.
Aber 650W ist echt unnötig.



Malustra schrieb:


> Alle meine Be Quiet Netzteile sind nach 3-4 Jahren abgeraucht, kurz nach Garantieablauf.


Lass mich raten: alle E5??


Oh und by the way:
Ein Phenom X6 1100T mit zwei HD4870x2 zieht im Haeven gerade mal etwa 600W. Da sollte dann das 550W Gerät, mit dem ich dieses Setup betrieben habe, mehr als ausreichend für ein Single GPU und CPU System sein. Wer was anderes behauptet, sollte sich mal lieber mit der Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten beschäftigen und nicht solch übertriebenen Geräte, die nun wirklich sinnlos sind, empfehlen.


----------



## Malustra (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn du weniger Wert auf das Netzteil legst ist das aber auch deine sache.
550Watt gehört für mich in keinen High End PC.
Maximal in einen normalen Spiele PC.
Es kommt drauf an, was du alles im PC hast.
Durch eine gute Grafikkarte und CPU OC kommst du locker über 450 Watt.
Kommt immer drauf an, was man alles verbaut hat.
650Watt machen wie schon gesagt insofern Sinn, als dass dann der Puffer größer ist und das beschriebene Geräuschproblem kein Argument mehr ist.
Die paar Euros machen da keinen großen Unterschied aus.
Im übrigen reichen 650W auch für 2 Grafikkarten, wenn man nicht gerade die schnellsten Karten nimmt, die es gibt und starkes OC betreibt.
Alles eine Frage des Setups.
Letzendlich kann man dann mit 650W auch mal eine Dual GPU Karte verbauen.
Sieht zwar jeder anders, aber ich spare da nicht die paar Euros um später nachzurüsten.
Wer beim Netzteil zu sehr spart, kauft 2 mal 

Nein nicht E5.
Dark Power Pro P7. 
Alles für die Tonne.
Und direkt nach Garantieablauf abgeraucht.
3 Jahre Garantie sind auch nicht gerade überzeugend bei Netzteilen 
Da sieht man schon, wer was auf seine Netzteile gibt und wer nicht.
Habe wie gesagt eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Langlebigkeit von Be Quiet gemacht, aber vielleicht hatten ja andere mehr Glück.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Sea Sonic ist in meinen Augen besser als Be Quiet.



Beim Lüfter? 



Malustra schrieb:


> Der Support ist in jedem Fall unschlagbar, wie ich selbst herausfinden durfte.



Ist der von BeQuiet auch. Der Vor Ort Austausch ist eben kaum zu schlagen.



Malustra schrieb:


> Morgens um 8:30 die erste Antwort auf meine Email erhalten und um 22:05 die 6. und letzte Antwort, da ich den PC ausgeschaltet habe.
> Das soll mal jemand nachmachen



Am Nachmittag das defekte Netzteil gemeldet und am nächsten Tag kam der DHL Typ mit dem Ersatzgerät.  



Malustra schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber wer kauft sich bei einem High End PC auch nur ein 550Watt Netzteil?



Jeder der ein Single GPU System hat oder sprichst du den Single GPU User den "High End" Status ab?
Oder muss man Multi GPU haben um als "High End" gelten zu dürfen?

Ich habe z.B. eine GTX 690 und zusammen mit dem i7 3770k den ich habe -- und der auf 4,5GHz läuft -- braucht das System rund 460 Watt bei Furmark und Prime 95 gleichzeitig.
Also i7 3770k und GTX 690 ist für dich kein High End? Brauche ich für 460 Watt unter Furmark und Prime 95 ein Netzteil das stärker ist als 550 Watt?



Malustra schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus muss mna auch beachten, dass die Lüfter bei Be Quiet sich zwar langsam drehen, dafür steigt aber auch die Temperatur entsprechend an.



Und dafür hast du sicher Quellen oder? 



Malustra schrieb:


> Desweiteren hat Sea Sonic ja auch noch bessere Netzteile als die G-Serie.



BeQuiet hat auch noch bessere Netzteile als das E9.

Das Dilemma bei Seasonic ist aber dass sie keine besseren Lüfter bei ihren teureren Serien drin haben. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Die P10 Serie darf man hier also nicht mit der G-Serie vergleichen, da auch eine ganz andere Preisklasse.
> Sea Sonic bietet zudem auch "lautlose" Netzteile ganz ohne Lüfter an.



Nur weil sie ohne Lüfter sind bedeutet das nicht dass sie lautlos sind.
Die sind teilweise sogar lauter als Netzteil mit einem 0,1 Sone Lüfter.



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Afaik ist die Technik von Seasonic besser als die FSP-Technik vom E9.



Da musst du aber schon genauer werden denn es gibt genügend Seasonic Netzteil die schlechter sind als das E9. 



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Das Enermax 87+ 550W ist auch gut, aber etwas teurer.



Ja oder das Platimax. Sehr gutes Netzteil aber eben mit dem Enermax Preiszuschlag.



Malustra schrieb:


> Es ist zwar möglich, aber man muss die Belastung ja nicht provozieren, wenn man für wenige Euros mehr, den Puffer um 100 Watt vergrößern kann.



Ein heutiges High End Spiele System braucht rund 300-330 Watt. Ein 450 Watt Netzteil hat also ausreichend Puffer. Mehr als 500 Watt sind sinnfrei.
Ich kann natürlich verstehen wenn einer ein P10 oder Revolution oder Platimax haben will und dann eben 500 oder 550 Watt kauft aber das liegt einzig daran dass es davon keine kleineren Modelle gibt.
Allerdings ist es eben sinnfrei ein 750 Watt Modell zu nehmen wenn es von der gleichen Serie auch eins mit 550 oder 500 Watt gibt.



Malustra schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, die Be Quiet Lüfter sind zwar etwas leiser, aber das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Temperatur aus und das ist für den Nutzer zwar erstmal nebensächlich,
> wenn sich das Netzteil dann aber schneller verabschiedet, als das von z.B. Sea Sonic, wird es ärgerlich.
> Da zahle ich lieber ein paar Euro drauf und habe das Problem nicht mehr.



Die Temperaturen in einem BeQuiet Netzteil übersteigen zu keinem Zeitpunkt die 40°.
Keine Ahnung wo du da jetzt ein Problem siehst. 
Ich persönlich sehe bei den Fannless Netzteilen eher ein Problem bei Hot Spots die eben vorhanden sind weil kein Lüfter verbaut ist. Sowas ist für nebenstehende Komponenten nie gesund.



Malustra schrieb:


> Beide Netzteile sind wohl gut, aber in der Vergangenheit sind mir die Be Quiet einfach zu oft abgeraucht.


 
Wie lange ist das denn her? 8 Jahre?


----------



## facehugger (29. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Durch eine gute Grafikkarte und CPU OC kommst du locker über 450 Watt.


Das ist absoluter Quatsch, guckst du hier:


Test: VTX3D HD 7870 Black
selbst mit dem übertakteten Unterbau (i7-3770k@4,5Ghz) und einer Oberklasse-GPU werden unter Spielelast selten über 300W verbraten. Daher reicht für ein Sys mit aktuellem i5/i7 und einer starken Single-Pixelschleuder ein effizientes Marken-NT mit 400-450W gut ausWoher hast du denn dein tolles "Wissen"...

Gruß


----------



## Malustra (29. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Lüfter?



Insgesamt 
z.B. bei der Technik und dem Support.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der von BeQuiet auch. Der Vor Ort Austausch ist eben kaum zu schlagen.



Gut, aber ebend nicht so gut, wie Sea Sonic 
Den Vor Ort Austausch Service braucht man nicht, wenn das Netzteil nicht defekt ist 




Threshold schrieb:


> Am Nachmittag das defekte Netzteil gemeldet und am nächsten Tag kam der DHL Typ mit dem Ersatzgerät.



Diese Prozedur kann man sich auch direkt sparen. 
Problem ist desweiteren, dass die Netzteile bei mir ja leider erst nach Garantieablauf kaputt gegangen sind und Vor Ort Service gibts auch nur 1 Jahr bei bestimmen Modellen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Single GPU System hat oder sprichst du den Single GPU User den "High End" Status ab?
> Oder muss man Multi GPU haben um als "High End" gelten zu dürfen?
> 
> Ich habe z.B. eine GTX 690 und zusammen mit dem i7 3770k den ich habe -- und der auf 4,5GHz läuft -- braucht das System rund 460 Watt bei Furmark und Prime 95 gleichzeitig.
> Also i7 3770k und GTX 690 ist für dich kein High End? Brauche ich für 460 Watt unter Furmark und Prime 95 ein Netzteil das stärker ist als 550 Watt?



Da hast du Glück, dass die GTX690 so stromsparend ist 
Das ist schon High End, aber eine Single GPU in meinen Augen nicht.
Das definiert jeder anders.
Ich differenziere zwischen einem guten Gamer PC und "HIGH <> END" oder geht es nach 1 GPU nicht mehr weiter? 
2 GPU's dürfen es da nach meinem Geschmack schon sein, aber High End, Gamer PC etc. lässt sich sowieso nicht korrekt definieren,
denn demzufolge geht es natürlich auch nach 2 GPU'S noch weiter.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du sicher Quellen oder?



Eine logische Schlussfolgerung. 
Daher vermutlich auch oftmals der relativ frühe Tod.




Threshold schrieb:


> BeQuiet hat auch noch bessere Netzteile als das E9.
> Das Dilemma bei Seasonic ist aber dass sie keine besseren Lüfter bei ihren teureren Serien drin haben.



Richtig, nämlich gar keine Lüfter. 
Man nehme die X-Serie "Fanless". *gg*




Threshold schrieb:


> Nur weil sie ohne Lüfter sind bedeutet das nicht dass sie lautlos sind.
> Die sind teilweise sogar lauter als Netzteil mit einem 0,1 Sone Lüfter.



Selbst schon getestet oder nur vermutet?
Oder wie kommst du darauf, dass Bauteile ohne Lüfter mehr Geräusche produzieren als mit? 
Dafür hast du sicherlich auch Quellen oder? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Da musst du aber schon genauer werden denn es gibt genügend Seasonic Netzteil die schlechter sind als das E9.



Die Rede war von der G-Serie. 






Threshold schrieb:


> Ein heutiges High End Spiele System braucht rund 300-330 Watt.



Na dann hat sich das Lüfterproblem ja schon erledigt, da das SeaSonic bis 70% genauso leise wie Be quiet ist 
550-575 RPM und damit nicht wahrnehmbar.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen in einem BeQuiet Netzteil übersteigen zu keinem Zeitpunkt die 40°.
> Keine Ahnung wo du da jetzt ein Problem siehst.
> Ich persönlich sehe bei den Fannless Netzteilen eher ein Problem bei Hot Spots die eben vorhanden sind weil kein Lüfter verbaut ist. Sowas ist für nebenstehende Komponenten nie gesund.



Woher weißt du das mit den 40°c denn?
Getestet, vermutet? Wenn ja, wie getestet? 
Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass ebend komischerweise immer meine Be Quiet Netzteile abgeraucht sind und andere nicht.
Zunächst dachte ich mir, dass es ja mal vorkommen kann, aber irgendwann hatte ich die Faxen dann auch dicke, was wohl verständlich ist, vorallem bei nur 3 Jahren Garantie.
Die Fanless Netzteile exzellent verarbeitet.
Eine Testnote bei 8 Tests von "1,3 Sehr gut" kommt auch nicht von irgendwoher.
Die Testberichte offenbaren das ganze.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das denn her? 8 Jahre?


 
Siehe oben, Dark Power P7. 





Insgesamt ist Be Quiet schon nicht schlecht, aber da ich einfach zu oft Pannen damit hatte, bin ich gewechselt.
Und bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Der Support von Sea Sonic ist einfach unschlagbar, wenn es um Schnelligkeit geht.
Der "Vor-Ort" Service von Be quiet ist sicherlich ein Argument, betrifft aber auch nur die teureren Modelle und gilt nur für 1 Jahr.
Zudem sollte man von so einem Netzteil auch nicht erwarten, dass es innerhalb von einem Jahr kaputt geht. 



Gruß


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Insgesamt
> z.B. bei der Technik und dem Support.



Da teilen sich eben die Meinungen.
Technisch sind Seasonic Netzteile sehr gut. Schwächen haben sie beim Lüfter und der Rails.
Der Support ist bei Listan aber ungeschlagen.



Malustra schrieb:


> Gut, aber ebend nicht so gut, wie Sea Sonic
> Den Vor Ort Austausch Service braucht man nicht, wenn das Netzteil nicht defekt ist



Gerade ein Netzteil geht eher in den ersten Tagen und Wochen kaputt. Das liegt daran dass dann erst technische Probleme -- abgeleitet von der der Herstellung -- auftreten wie z.B. Kaltlötstellen oder anfällige Kondensatoren.
Sowas kann immer mal passieren und Seasonic betrifft das genauso wie jeden anderen Hersteller.
Schließlich haben alle Hersteller Zulieferer und das Endpordukt kann nur so gut sein wie der schwächste Zulieferer ist.
Ich kann das z.B. sehr gut beurteilen da ich in der Zulieferer Branche arbeite. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Diese Prozedur kann man sich auch direkt sparen.
> Problem ist desweiteren, dass die Netzteile bei mir ja leider erst nach Garantieablauf kaputt gegangen sind und Vor Ort Service gibts auch nur 1 Jahr bei bestimmen Modellen.



Das ist natürlich Pech aber sowas kannst du überall haben. Beim Auto, beim Fahrrad, bei den Schuhen.
Ich würde das nicht an einem Hersteller festmachen.



Malustra schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück, dass die GTX690 so stromsparend ist



Das ist nicht mein Glück. Die ist eben so. 
Ich bin der letzte der sich beschwert dass eine Grafikkarte zu sparsam ist oder willst du unbedingt Verbrauchsmonster haben nur damit du rechtfertigen kannst ein 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufen zu müssen?



Malustra schrieb:


> Das ist schon High End, aber eine Single GPU in meinen Augen nicht.
> Das definiert jeder anders.
> Ich differenziere zwischen einem guten Gamer PC und "HIGH <> END" oder geht es nach 1 GPU nicht mehr weiter?
> 2 GPU's dürfen es da nach meinem Geschmack schon sein, aber High End, Gamer PC etc. lässt sich sowieso nicht korrekt definieren.



Tja wenn du High End immer mit 2 und mehr GPUs bezeichnen willst wirst du nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommen denn Netzteile für mehrere GPUs können technisch betrachtet nie leise sein. Ist unmöglich.



Malustra schrieb:


> Eine logische Schlussfolgerung.
> Daher vermutlich auch oftmals der relativ frühe Tod.



Das ist aber sehr wage Vermutung. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Richtig, nämlich gar keine Lüfter.
> Man nehme die X-Serie "Fanless". *gg*



Ich kenne die Serie aber die ist nur bedingt leise.



Malustra schrieb:


> Selbst schon getestet oder nur vermutet?
> Oder wie kommst du darauf, dass Bauteile ohne Lüfter mehr Geräusche produzieren als mit?
> Dafür hast du sicherlich auch Quellen oder?



Sagt dir der Begriff "Elektronikgeräusche" etwas?
Z.B. das Spulenfiepen von Grafikkarten?
Sowas findest du auch bei Netzteilen und besonders bei solchen die Hot Spots haben weil eben kein Lüfter verbaut ist.
Ein Bauteil ist kühl und das daneben heizt sich auf. Wenn dann noch ein paar weitere Faktoren dazukommen "singen" Spulen oder "zirpen" Kondensatoren.
Das ist schon wahrnehmbar.



Malustra schrieb:


> Die Rede war von der G-Serie.



Die G Serie ist technisch einen Tick besser als das E9. Das ist richtig.
Leider ist der Lüfter deutlich schlechter als der im E9 und daher verliert es an Boden denn ein leises Netzteil ist wichtiger als 105° Kondensatoren auf der Primärseite.



Malustra schrieb:


> Na dann hat sich das Lüfterproblem ja schon erledigt, da das SeaSonic bis 70% genauso leise wie Be quiet ist
> 550-575 RPM und damit nicht wahrnehmbar.



Wer redet denn von 70%?
Es geht immer um das Gesamtpaket.



Malustra schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das mit den 40°c denn?
> Getestet, vermutet? Wenn ja, wie getestet?



Laserthermometer. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass ebend komischerweise immer meine Be Quiet Netzteile abgeraucht sind und andere nicht.



Und ich finde es nicht komisch wenn ein Ms Tech abraucht.
Alles andere ist nur der Blick eines einzelnen auf einen bestimmten Punkt. Nichts weiter.



Malustra schrieb:


> Eine Testnote bei 8 Tests von "1,3 Sehr gut" kommt auch nicht von irgendwoher.
> Die Testberichte offenbaren das ganze.



Solche Tests sind eher Werbeflyer denn richtige Tests.



Malustra schrieb:


> Siehe oben, Dark Power P7.



Das Dark Power P7 ist bekannt dafür einfach so -- scheinbar ohne Grund -- kaputt zu gehen.
Sowas kommt bei einigen Geräten unter 1000-10000 vor. Ist aber nur ein Promillebereich oder weniger.
Das Phänomen triffst du aber leider überall im Hardwarebereich an.
Wenn du aufgrunddessen kein Produkt der Marke mehr kaufen willst darfst du praktisch gar nichts mehr kaufen denn das passiert überall.
Ich weiß nicht wie viele abgerauchte CPUs, Boards, Grafikkarten oder Festplatten ich schon hatte. Würde ich so denken wie du hätte ich heute ein Daumenkino. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man von so einem Netzteil auch nicht erwarten, dass es innerhalb von einem Jahr kaputt geht.



Siehe oben.
Ich habe es lieber wenn das Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt geht denn dann weiß ich dass es bei der Herstellung ein kleines Problem gab und es mit dem Ersatzgerät -- welches dann läuft -- ausgemerzt ist.
Blöd ist wenn das Netzteil nach 3 oder 4 Jahren kaputt geht und du dann beweisen musst dass es nicht deine Schuld war.


----------



## AMD x6 (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich dazu auch was sagen dürfte.Ich habe auch nicht gerade die sparsamsten Komponenten,mit X6 1090t und 6870.Ich liege mit extra dafür gekauften Messgerät,im Spielelast,zwischen 220-230 Watt und bereue schon nicht E9 400Watt,gekauft zu haben anstatt E9 450 Watt.


----------



## Malustra (29. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da teilen sich eben die Meinungen.
> Technisch sind Seasonic Netzteile sehr gut. Schwächen haben sie beim Lüfter und der Rails.
> Der Support ist bei Listan aber ungeschlagen.



Klar teilen sich die Meinungen, wo wären wir sonst? 
Auch be Quiet hat genügend Schwächen.
Die besseren Endnoten hat jedoch Sea Sonic, wie man in den Testberichten sehen kann.
Dass der Support bei Listan besser ist bezweifle ich irgendwo.
Oder hast du von denen schon 6 Emails an einem Tag bekommen von morgens bis abends von der selben Person?
Finde ich bei Sea Sonic schon recht außergewöhnlich, was ich zuvor noch nicht kannte, obwohl mir derjenige schon etwas leid tut. 






Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade ein Netzteil geht eher in den ersten Tagen und Wochen kaputt. Das liegt daran dass dann erst technische Probleme -- abgeleitet von der der Herstellung -- auftreten wie z.B. Kaltlötstellen oder anfällige Kondensatoren.
> Sowas kann immer mal passieren und Seasonic betrifft das genauso wie jeden anderen Hersteller.
> Schließlich haben alle Hersteller Zulieferer und das Endpordukt kann nur so gut sein wie der schwächste Zulieferer ist.
> Ich kann das z.B. sehr gut beurteilen da ich in der Zulieferer Branche arbeite.



Dass ein Netzteil auch von Anfang an defekt sein kann ist logisch, aber das bemerkt man dann in den meisten Fällen auch direkt, wodurch man vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen kann.
Ein Umtausch erfolgt dann auch in kurzer Zeit mit Retourenschein.
Da kann ich dann ehrlich gesagt auch 1-2 Tage länger warten, wobei ich den Vor Ort Service nicht schlecht reden möchte!
Nur ist es in meinen Augen nicht wirklich notwendig und ergo auch kein Punkt für ein Kaufargument.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Pech aber sowas kannst du überall haben. Beim Auto, beim Fahrrad, bei den Schuhen.
> Ich würde das nicht an einem Hersteller festmachen.



Wie gesagt, das sind meine Erfahrungen und dass das direkt bei 3 Netzteilen der Fall ist....nunja, was soll man dazu sagen.
Es ging ebend der Reihe nach zuende.
Unschön. Ob es nun an den Bauteilen lag, oder an der Temperatur, wer weiß das schon.




Threshold schrieb:


> Tja wenn du High End immer mit 2 und mehr GPUs bezeichnen willst wirst du nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommen denn Netzteile für mehrere GPUs können technisch betrachtet nie leise sein. Ist unmöglich.



Und wieso ist mein 1000Watt Netzteil dann total leise? 
Ich nutze zwar keine 1000 Watt, habe aber 2 Grafikkarten und mein Netzteil kann sich schön entspannen.
Für die einen rausgeschmissenes Geld, für mich eine Abrundung des Systems. (Man weiß ja nie, was ich mir noch mal so zulege).



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Serie aber die ist nur bedingt leise.



Das muss ich doch stark bezweifeln, denn das Netzteil hört man so gut wie gar nicht 
Habe das Netzteil auch schon gehört und es so gut wie gar keine Geräusche, kann daher irgendwie nicht verstehen, welche Geräusche du da hörst, außer die Geräusche die jedes Netzteil ohne Lüfter macht.
Natürlich gibt es dafür auch etliche Testberichte, die das unterstreichen.
Ohne einen Lüfter ist das allerdings auch kein Wunder.

PCGH schreibt:
Seasonic X-460 Fanless 80 Plus Gold im PCGHX-Test: Stille Nacht


> Wie stark das lautlose Seasonic X-460 Fanless ist, zeigt der Einsatz in  Kombination mit einem Core i7-3960X samt einem MSI Bing Bang XPower II  und einer Radeon HD 7950 Twin Frozr III OC: Selbst bei heftiger Last,  bestehend aus Prime 95 plus Furmark, und daraus resultierenden 475 Watt  (nach der Steckdose) *schnurrt das Gold-Netzteil laut Jarafi noch - ohne  ein Geräusch von sich zu geben*


Tomshardware schreibt:
Fazit: Leisetreter mit hoher Qualität : Kein Windbeutel: Seasonic X-400 Fanless im Einzeltest


> Die Ingenieursleistung des Herstellers ist in allen Testdisziplinen  „fühlbar“. *Nicht nur, dass dieses Netzteil kein Betriebsgeräusch  verursacht und sich daher auch für den Wohnzimmer-PC bestens eignet.* Es  überzeugt auch durch seine sehr hohe elektrische Qualität.





Threshold schrieb:


> Sagt dir der Begriff "Elektronikgeräusche" etwas?
> Z.B. das Spulenfiepen von Grafikkarten?
> Sowas findest du auch bei Netzteilen und besonders bei solchen die Hot Spots haben weil eben kein Lüfter verbaut ist.
> Ein Bauteil ist kühl und das daneben heizt sich auf. Wenn dann noch ein paar weitere Faktoren dazukommen "singen" Spulen oder "zirpen" Kondensatoren.
> Das ist schon wahrnehmbar.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du da gehört hast, aber ich habe bei diesem Netzteil absolut kein "singen" oder "Zirpen" wahrgenommen.
Das war bei meinem Be Quiet das letzte mal der Fall und das hat richtig laut "Gezirpt".
Kann sich also nur um ein Zufall gehandelt haben.
Die Netzteile sind schon so aufgebaut, dass da keine unnötigen Geräusche entstehen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die G Serie ist technisch einen Tick besser als das E9. Das ist richtig.
> Leider ist der Lüfter deutlich schlechter als der im E9 und daher verliert es an Boden denn ein leises Netzteil ist wichtiger als 105° Kondensatoren auf der Primärseite.



Nun den Punkt hast du ja oben bereits selbst ins jenseits geschossen, da du ja schön demonstriert hast, wie wenig ein Gamer PC verbraucht.
Demzufolge ist das Sea Sonic auch nicht lauter als Be Quiet, da das Netzteil bis 70% Last nicht wahrnehmbar ist. (550-575RPM) 
Erst ab 70% aufwärts fängt der Lüfter dann langsam an hochzudrehen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von 70%?
> Es geht immer um das Gesamtpaket.



Nun, den Punkt hast du ja oben wie schon gesagt, selbst widerlegt mit deiner These.
Demzufolge verbrauchen die Systeme ja gar nicht so viel, als das man da über die 70% Last kommen würde.
Demzufolge hat sich das doch erübrigt.
Ich habe den Test übrigens schon gemacht und so laut war das Netzteil nicht.
Dazu habe ich alle meine 8  Gehäuselüfter abgeschaltet, inklusive Wakü Lüfter.
Dann habe ich den Test mit 2 Grafikkarten gemacht und bi vorsichtign über 70% Last gegangen.
Einen Unterschied habe ich aus dem Gehäuse heraus erst ab 75-80% leicht bemerkt.
Ab 80% habe ich den Unterschied dann auch aus dem Gehäuse heraus "leicht" wahrgenommen.
An diesem Punkt habe ich wieder meine Lüfter angeschaltet und das Netzteil war nicht mehr wahrzunehmen.
In der Praxis konnte ich das Netzteil erst ab 85-90% trotz laufender Lüfter "leicht" heraushören.
Die Theorie kann vieles sagen aber die Praxis ist halt am Ende entscheidend, denn auch wenn der Be Quiet Lüfter ab 70% leiser arbeitet,
macht das in der Praxis kaum etwas aus, weil alleine die gehäuselüfter schon permanent dominierend sind, auch unter 70% Last.
Es gibt kaum Gehäuselüfter die noch leiser arbeiten, als die Netzteillüfter bei 500-600RPM.
Wäre dann auch nicht mehr so optimal für den Airflow im Gehäuse. 
Mehr als 85-90% wird wohl kaum einer sein Netzteil auslasten.
Das fände ich sonst schon sehr übertrieben.




Threshold schrieb:


> Laserthermometer.



Problem hier ist aber, dass dein laserthermometer ebend nicht flächendeckend misst und einzelne Bauteile sagen ja nun nichts über die allg. Temperatur des Netzteils aus. 
Zudem wird dein laserthermometer auch kaum mit einberechnen, dass Netzteile mit der Zeit innen auch zustauben! 
Staub beeinflusst die Temperatur nämlich teilweise sehr stark und da ja nun nicht jeder alle paar Wochen mit einem Kompresser ins Netzteil geht, ist es i.d.R. so, dass die Kühlung mit der Zeit etwas zurückgeht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich finde es nicht komisch wenn ein Ms Tech abraucht.
> Alles andere ist nur der Blick eines einzelnen auf einen bestimmten Punkt. Nichts weiter.



FSP hat die P7 hergestellt. 
Ich finde es schon komisch, dass 3 Netzteile in nahen Zeitabständen abrauchen.
Da ist jede Menge Luft für Vermutungen.
Wie gesagt, es muss ja nicht generell so geschehen, ist bei mir aber eingetreten und selbst meine uralten Xilence Netzteile haben deutlich länger gehalten.
Und das war ja nun wirklich..... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Tests sind eher Werbeflyer denn richtige Tests.



Du stellst dich mit deinem "Wissen" also über alle Testberichte, die es im Internet gibt
und behauptest, dass das keine richtigen Tests sind und eher als "Werbeflyer" dienen?
Da lehnst du dich aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster, so ganz ohne Belege. 
Tut mir leid, aber diese Aussage kann man wirklich  nicht ernst nehmen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dark Power P7 ist bekannt dafür einfach so -- scheinbar ohne Grund -- kaputt zu gehen.
> Sowas kommt bei einigen Geräten unter 1000-10000 vor. Ist aber nur ein Promillebereich oder weniger.
> Das Phänomen triffst du aber leider überall im Hardwarebereich an.
> Wenn du aufgrunddessen kein Produkt der Marke mehr kaufen willst darfst du praktisch gar nichts mehr kaufen denn das passiert überall.
> Ich weiß nicht wie viele abgerauchte CPUs, Boards, Grafikkarten oder Festplatten ich schon hatte. Würde ich so denken wie du hätte ich heute ein Daumenkino.



Mir war irgendwie klar, dass es plötzlich beim P7 bekannt ist, dass es einfach so kaputt geht 
Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich noch das P6 vom Bekannten als Beispiel nehme, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass es wohl egal ist, welche Serie ich als Beispiel aufführe.
Man wird dafür sowieso eine plausible Antwort finden.
Wirklich überzeugend ist das dann aber irgendwo nicht.
Und ich scheine dann aber auf jeden Fall ziemlich Pech zu haben mit den 3 Netzteilen. 
Dass ich Be Quiet nicht mehr kaufe liegt jetzt nicht daran, dass mal ein Netzteil kaputt gegangen ist.
Die haben ihren Dienst (wenn sie liefen), gewissenhaft erledigt.
Nur bei 3 Netzteilen ist es klar, dass man dann die Reißleine zieht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Siehe oben.
> Ich habe es lieber wenn das Netzteil innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt geht denn dann weiß ich dass es bei der Herstellung ein kleines Problem gab und es mit dem Ersatzgerät -- welches dann läuft -- ausgemerzt ist.
> Blöd ist wenn das Netzteil nach 3 oder 4 Jahren kaputt geht und du dann beweisen musst dass es nicht deine Schuld war.


 
Die Garantie beläuft sich anders wie bei meinen P7 Be Quiet bei Sea Sonic auf 5 Jahre.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass es da Probleme beim Garantieanspruch gibt, sofern das "Garantie-Siegel" unbeschädigt ist.
Sowohl bei Be Quiet, als auch bei Sea Sonic.
Das dürfte eig. bei gar keiner Firma Probleme geben.
Dafür gibt es ja die Siegel ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Wenn du weniger Wert auf das Netzteil legst ist das aber auch deine sache.


Würde ich so nicht sagen. Habe aktuell nur High End Geräte hier: Silentmaxx 550W, Seasonic G550, Enermax Platimax 500W.



Malustra schrieb:


> 550Watt gehört für mich in keinen High End PC.


Begründung?! 
Und was ist für dich ein High End PC?!



Malustra schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an, was du alles im PC hast.
> Durch eine gute Grafikkarte und CPU OC kommst du locker über 450 Watt.


Also nehmen wir mal an, ich hätte einen leicht übertakteten FX8350 und eine HD7970 GHz Edition. Und ich würde ein 450-550W Gerät nutzen...



Malustra schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an, was man alles verbaut hat.


CPU, GPU, 2 'Green' HDDs, eine SSD. paar Lüfter.
Warum braucht man mehr?!



Malustra schrieb:


> 650Watt machen wie schon gesagt insofern Sinn, als dass dann der Puffer größer ist und das beschriebene Geräuschproblem kein Argument mehr ist.


Klar, wenn man sich so manchen Artikel anschaut und was so im Netzt rumgeistert, anschaut...
Aber hast du auch Argumente?! Oder irgendwelche *Begründungen*?? Oder siehst es einfach wie die Amis, diem meinen, man müsse mindestens ein 750W Gerät nutzen?!



Malustra schrieb:


> Die paar Euros machen da keinen großen Unterschied aus.


Es kann sein, dass ein stärkerer Lüfter bei dem größeren verbaut wurde. Das bedeutet dann auch, dass das Netzteil lauter ist, in jeder Lage...


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Die besseren Endnoten hat jedoch Sea Sonic, wie man in den Testberichten sehen kann.



Du musst eben mal Tests lesen die auch Aussagekraft haben und nicht nur aus Werbebotschaften bestehen. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Dass der Support bei Listan besser ist bezweifle ich irgendwo.
> Oder hast du von denen schon 6 Emails an einem Tag bekommen von morgens bis abends von der selben Person?



Ich habe nur eine einzige Mail von Listan bekommen.
In der stand dass das neue Netzteil am folgenden Tag per DHL geliefert wird.
Warum also sollte ich auf noch weitere 5 Mails hoffen?



Malustra schrieb:


> Dass ein Netzteil auch von Anfang an defekt sein kann ist logisch, aber das bemerkt man dann in den meisten Fällen auch direkt, wodurch man vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen kann.
> Ein Umtausch erfolgt dann auch in kurzer Zeit mit Retourenschein.
> Da kann ich dann ehrlich gesagt auch 1-2 Tage länger warten, wobei ich den Vor Ort Service nicht schlecht reden möchte!
> Nur ist es in meinen Augen nicht wirklich notwendig und ergo auch kein Punkt für ein Kaufargument.



Ich rede nicht von Anfang an sondern davon dass ein Herstellungs Bug von Anfang an drin war der sich aber erst ein paar Wochen bzw. Monate nach Betriebsstart herauskristalisiert hat.
Da kannst du natürlich keine rückgaberecht mehr in betracht ziehen. Da musst du tauschen.
Bei einigen Herstellern wartest du ein paar Wochen nachdem du es eingeschickt hast. Bei anderen musst du 1-2 Woche auf Antwort warten. 
Andere schicken 6 Mails am Tag. 
Und wieder andere schicken dir am nächsten Tag ein neues Netzteil.
Solche Dinge sind aber nicht unwichtig wenn es um den Kaud eines neues Netzteils geht.



Malustra schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das sind meine Erfahrungen und dass das direkt bei 3 Netzteilen der Fall ist....nunja, was soll man dazu sagen.
> Es ging ebend der Reihe nach zuende.
> Unschön. Ob es nun an den Bauteilen lag, oder an der Temperatur, wer weiß das schon.



Die P7 Reihe ist schon einige Jahre her. Eventuell sind die neuen Modelle besser. Mal drüber nachdenken. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Und wieso ist mein 1000Watt Netzteil dann total leise?



Weil du es nicht belastest. Ganz einfach.
Denn du solltest es Netzteil kaufen das für deine Hardware ausgelegt ist und nicht eins das die meiste Zeit völlig ineffizient läuft.



Malustra schrieb:


> Für die einen rausgeschmissenes Geld, für mich eine Abrundung des Systems. (Man weiß ja nie, was ich mir noch mal so zulege).



für mich ist es sinnfrei und sehr viel herausgeworfenes Geld. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Das muss ich doch stark bezweifeln, denn das Netzteil hört man so gut wie gar nicht
> Habe das Netzteil auch schon gehört und es so gut wie gar keine Geräusche, kann daher irgendwie nicht verstehen, welche Geräusche du da hörst, außer die Geräusche die jedes Netzteil ohne Lüfter macht.
> Natürlich gibt es dafür auch etliche Testberichte, die das unterstreichen.
> Ohne einen Lüfter ist das allerdings auch kein Wunder.



Ich sagte ja Elektrogeräusche.



Malustra schrieb:


> PCGH schreibt:
> Seasonic X-460 Fanless 80 Plus Gold im PCGHX-Test: Stille Nacht
> Tomshardware schreibt:
> Fazit: Leisetreter mit hoher Qualität : Kein Windbeutel: Seasonic X-400 Fanless im Einzeltest



Ich kenne die "Testberichte". Das sind eben Werbeflyer und keine Tests.



Malustra schrieb:


> Die Netzteile sind schon so aufgebaut, dass da keine unnötigen Geräusche entstehen.



Echt? Ist ja was ganz neues.
Ich dachte Netzteile sind so aufgebaut damit sie Komponenten versorgen können deren Spannungs und Stromanforderungen sich vom Hausnetz unterscheiden.



Malustra schrieb:


> Nun den Punkt hast du ja oben bereits selbst ins jenseits geschossen, da du ja schön demonstriert hast, wie wenig ein Gamer PC verbraucht.
> Demzufolge ist das Sea Sonic auch nicht lauter als Be Quiet, da das Netzteil bis 70% Last nicht wahrnehmbar ist. (550-575RPM)
> Erst ab 70% aufwärts fängt der Lüfter dann langsam an hochzudrehen.



Und ich sagte dass zu einem Netzteil jeder Bereich gehört nicht nur der den du gerade brauchst. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Nun, den Punkt hast du ja oben wie schon gesagt, selbst widerlegt mit deiner These.
> Demzufolge verbrauchen die Systeme ja gar nicht so viel, als das man da über die 70% Last kommen würde.
> Demzufolge hat sich das doch erübrigt.
> Ich habe den Test übrigens schon gemacht und so laut war das Netzteil nicht.
> ...



Tja und für mich ist eben ein Netzteil erst dann "High End" wenn es immer leise ist egal wie es ausgelastet wird und das unterscheidet eben ein "High End" Netzteil von Mainstream den du so benutzt. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Problem hier ist aber, dass dein laserthermometer ebend nicht flächendeckend misst und einzelne Bauteile sagen ja nun nichts über die allg. Temperatur des Netzteils aus.
> Zudem wird dein laserthermometer auch kaum mit einberechnen, dass Netzteile mit der Zeit innen auch zustauben!
> Staub beeinflusst die Temperatur nämlich teilweise sehr stark und da ja nun nicht jeder alle paar Wochen mit einem Kompresser ins Netzteil geht, ist es i.d.R. so, dass die Kühlung mit der Zeit etwas zurückgeht.



Keine Sorge. Ich kann Temperaturen sehr gut messen. Das ist ein Teil meines Jobs und den mache ich schon eine Weile.



Malustra schrieb:


> FSP hat die P7 hergestellt.
> Ich finde es schon komisch, dass 3 Netzteile in nahen Zeitabständen abrauchen.
> Da ist jede Menge Luft für Vermutungen.
> Wie gesagt, es muss ja nicht generell so geschehen, ist bei mir aber eingetreten und selbst meine uralten Xilence Netzteile haben deutlich länger gehalten.
> Und das war ja nun wirklich.....



Ich weiß wer das P7 gebaut hat.



Malustra schrieb:


> Du stellst dich mit deinem "Wissen" also über alle Testberichte, die es im Internet gibt
> und behauptest, dass das keine richtigen Tests sind und eher als "Werbeflyer" dienen?
> Da lehnst du dich aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster, so ganz ohne Belege.
> Tut mir leid, aber diese Aussage kann man wirklich  nicht ernst nehmen.



Es sind ja keine Testberichte sondern Werbeflyer die du verlinkst. Das ist eben der Unterschied.
Schaue ich aber Tests bei Hardwaresecrets an sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.



Malustra schrieb:


> Mir war irgendwie klar, dass es plötzlich beim P7 bekannt ist, dass es einfach so kaputt geht



Das ist nicht plötzlich sondern schon immer so gewesen. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich noch das P6 vom Bekannten als Beispiel nehme, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass es wohl egal ist, welche Serie ich als Beispiel aufführe.



Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit einige P7 verbaut und davon sind in der Tat ein paar wenige kaputt gegangen. Einfach so.
Passiert eben.
Das gleiche hast du auch bei Enermax, Seasonic, Delta oder HEC, Andyson, Super Flower, Sirtec, CWT. Das geht die Reihe rum und ist eben hier wie da möglich.
Ich würde daraus aber nicht wirklich einen Schuh machen denn dann müsstest du dauerhaft Badelatschen tragen.



Malustra schrieb:


> Man wird dafür sowieso eine plausible Antwort finden.
> Wirklich überzeugend ist das dann aber irgendwo nicht.
> Und ich scheine dann aber auf jeden Fall ziemlich Pech zu haben mit den 3 Netzteilen.



Ja. Das kann sein. Ich hatte mal 6 Gigabyte Mainboard die alle nacheinander abgeraucht sind.
Ist echt unfassbares Pech. Kann aber passieren.
Rede ich deswegen Gigabyte schlecht?
Nein. Wieso auch. 



Malustra schrieb:


> Die Garantie beläuft sich anders wie bei meinen P7 Be Quiet bei Sea Sonic auf 5 Jahre.
> Und ich glaube kaum, dass es da Probleme beim Garantieanspruch gibt, sofern das "Garantie-Siegel" unbeschädigt ist.
> Sowohl bei Be Quiet, als auch bei Sea Sonic.
> Das dürfte eig. bei gar keiner Firma Probleme geben.
> Dafür gibt es ja die Siegel ^^



Dann schick mal ein defektes Netzteil nach 4 Jahren zurück zum Hersteller.
Mal sehen was passiert.
Wie ich sagte. Bei Corsair warte ich heute noch auf eine Antwort.
Von Enermax weiß ich dass sie das Netzteil sehr genau prüfen. Es ist egal ob das Siegel heil ist. Die schauen sich alles an und wenn sie daran etwas finden was sie nicht erklären können darfst du das erklären und dann musst du sehr überzeugend sein.
Denn -- eins ist klar -- das sind alles gewinnorientierte Unternehmen. Die haben nichts zu verschenken und genau wie Versicherungen sind sie sehr hellhörig wenns ums Bezahlen geht.


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2013)

Nur weiter so, ich hab noch etwas Popcorn übrig Zu meinem Verbrauchspost hat sich Malustra wohl nicht mehr geäußert, war mir aber schon im voraus klar...

gruß


----------



## Malustra (30. Januar 2013)

Ich beende die Diskussion mal an dieser Stelle.
Ist nicht schwer zu erkennen, dass man nun nach gezielten Ausreden sucht, die leider sehr schlecht gewählt sind.
Da ich aber auch noch besseres zu tun habe, gehe ich da nicht weiter drauf ein, sonst werden die nächsten Ausreden noch schlechter.
Wer hier die ganzen Testberichte im Internet, inkl. PCGH, ohne Belege als Werbeflyer betitelt, den kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. 

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2013)

Wer hier Unwahrheiten verbreitet (siehe Verbrauch) den kann man ebenfalls nicht ernst nehmen...

Gruß


----------



## Malustra (30. Januar 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wer hier Unwahrheiten verbreitet (siehe Verbrauch) den kann man ebenfalls nicht ernst nehmen...
> 
> Gruß


 
Das ist ein Punkt in dem ich dir sogar recht gebe, denn der Verbrauch hängt vom System ab und das ist bei jedem individuell. 
Trotzdem sind die Punkte oben nonsens und das weiß er auch.
Ich möchte da aber nicht weiter drauf eingehen.
Gegen "Stammis" hat man ja eh keine Chance, auch wenn noch so viele Ausreden aus der Luft gezogen werden, glauben es die meisten! 
Kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken.
Ich vertraue lieber offiziellen Quellen als Einzelkandidaten.


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2013)

Ich beziehe mich meist auch eher auf PCGH-Print oder Computerbase. Schließlich kann nicht jeder bei jedem mal schnell vorbeischaun und abchecken ob derjenige nun Blödsinn erzählt oder nicht Und Meinungen gehen nun einmal des öfteren auseinander und jeder will halt (der eine mehr, der andere weniger) *seine* Stellung vertreten

Ich kann aber auch ohne Probs mal zugeben, wenn ich falsch lag! Find ich übrigens gut, das du das auch konntest Über den Rest kann man noch ewig philosophieren...

Gruß


----------



## Philipus II (30. Januar 2013)

E9
-leiser, v.a. bei Last, besserer Lüfter
-je nach Version minimal effizienter

G550
-weit bessere Spannungsregulation
-bessere Bestückung

Hab beide (als G55 und E9 480), ne schicke Chroma und angeblich auch ein bisschen Ahnung...


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Ist nicht schwer zu erkennen, dass man nun nach gezielten Ausreden sucht, die leider sehr schlecht gewählt sind.


Wo sind denn deine Argumente/Belege??
Bisher kommen von dir nur unbelegte Behauptungen/Meinungen und rumgemotze. Beleg deine Aussagen, dann glaubt man dir (vielleicht) auch...



Malustra schrieb:


> Da ich aber auch noch besseres zu tun habe, gehe ich da nicht weiter drauf ein, sonst werden die nächsten Ausreden noch schlechter.


Sprichst du gerade von dir oder von anderen? Hier könnte man dann das mit den bellenden Hunden oder so rein schmeißen 



Malustra schrieb:


> Wer hier die ganzen Testberichte im Internet, inkl. PCGH, ohne Belege als Werbeflyer betitelt, den kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


Vielleicht solltest du einfach auf vernünftige Tests verlinken? z.B. die von dem Griechen Aris??
Das sind, meiner Meinung nach, die einzigen, die man wirklich ernst nehmen kann, momentan...

Allerdings: er macht keinerlei Aussagen zur Lautstärke...


----------



## Malustra (30. Januar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo sind denn deine Argumente/Belege??
> Bisher kommen von dir nur unbelegte Behauptungen/Meinungen und rumgemotze. Beleg deine Aussagen, dann glaubt man dir (vielleicht) auch...



Lesen hilft.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach auf vernünftige Tests verlinken? z.B. die von dem Griechen Aris??
> Das sind, *meiner Meinung nach,* die einzigen, die man wirklich ernst nehmen kann, momentan...
> 
> Allerdings: er macht keinerlei Aussagen zur Lautstärke...


 
Belege doch mal, dass die Tests von PCGH, Computerbase und co. alle falsch sind, oder denkst du dir das aus?
Und nach deiner "Meinung" hat niemand gefragt, sondern nach den Fakten.
Du machst somit nichts anderes, gelle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2013)

Malustra schrieb:


> Klar teilen sich die Meinungen, wo wären wir sonst? Auch be Quiet hat genügend Schwächen.


...die aber in der Praxis nicht auffallen. Denn das, was man als "gewöhnlicher User" feststellen kann, ist die Lautstärke, der Rest ist relativ egal...
Leider gibt es keine Alternative zum Dark Power Pro, das in jedem Punkt beser wäre bzw insbesondere bei Lautstärke, Ausstattung und Lüfter.....



Malustra schrieb:


> Die besseren Endnoten hat jedoch Sea Sonic, wie man in den Testberichten sehen kann.


Nur muss ein Gerät, dass in Testberichten besser abgeschnitten hat, nicht auch das bessere Gerät sein, da vielfach einige Punkte in den Testberichten kaum berücksichtigt werden. Ein Punkt ist die Lautstärke (des Lüfters), ein anderer ist die Ausstattung. Dafür legt man besonderen Wert auf die elektrischen Eigenschaften...

Das bedeutet das in der Praxis ein Netzteil mit einem schlechteren Ergebnis von den Usern besser eingeschätzt und aufgenommen wird, wenn es a) leise ist und b) die Ausstattung sehr gut...



Malustra schrieb:


> Dass der Support bei Listan besser ist bezweifle ich irgendwo.


Das ist auch etwas, womit man am auch niemals was zu tun haben möchte...

Ich würde auch keine Aussage hierzu machen wollen und auch nicht sagen wollen, dass einer von beiden deutlich schlechter wäre oder ähnliches...


Malustra schrieb:


> Oder hast du von denen schon 6 Emails an einem Tag bekommen von morgens bis abends von der selben Person?
> Finde ich bei Sea Sonic schon recht außergewöhnlich, was ich zuvor noch nicht kannte, obwohl mir derjenige schon etwas leid tut.


Hängt von dem Aufkommen ab und so weiter.

Allerdings: Warum 6 eMails am Tage?? Warum?
Denn wichtig ist, dass geholfen wurde und das schnell geholfen wurde. Wenn eine eMail reicht, das Problem zu lösen, braucht es nicht mehr...
Je mehr eMails es braucht, desto schlechter ist das eigentlich. Das könnte z.B. bedeuten, dass ihr aneinander vorbei geredet habt...
Ohne zu wissen, worum es eigentlich ging, ist es schwierig, das als positiv oder negativ zu bewerten.



Malustra schrieb:


> Dass ein Netzteil auch von Anfang an defekt sein kann ist logisch, aber das bemerkt man dann in den meisten Fällen auch direkt, wodurch man vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen kann.


Nein.
Oft zeigt sich ein Herstellungsfehler oder Transportschaden erst nach einigen Tagen/Wochen Betrieb.



Malustra schrieb:


> Da kann ich dann ehrlich gesagt auch 1-2 Tage länger warten, wobei ich den Vor Ort Service nicht schlecht reden möchte!
> Nur ist es in meinen Augen nicht wirklich notwendig und ergo auch kein Punkt für ein Kaufargument.


Das sehe ich anders. Denn es ist ein Vorab austausch. Sprich: Du hast das neue Gerät, bevor der Hersteller das "defekte" prüfen konnte.
Hat natürlich auch den Nachteil, das oftmals heile Geräte getauscht werden...
Insbesondere wenn mal wieder jemand 'nen altes/falsches Kabel genutzt hat...



Malustra schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das sind meine Erfahrungen und dass das direkt bei 3 Netzteilen der Fall ist....nunja, was soll man dazu sagen.
> Es ging ebend der Reihe nach zuende.


Miese elektro Installation, mit wirklich übler Spannungsqualität, schlechtes Transportunternehmen, das mit den Geräten Fußball spielt oder einfach nur Pech...

Gerade gegen die Gewalt der Transportunternehmen sind viele Hersteller machtlos. Aber auch die Elektroinstallationen in den Häusern ist z.T. einfach nur marode und schlecht...
Gut, muss nicht an dir oder so liegen, wenn mal 'nen 1kV Impuls auf der Leitung ist...



Malustra schrieb:


> Unschön. Ob es nun an den Bauteilen lag, oder an der Temperatur, wer weiß das schon.


Genau, daher sind Spekulationen über mögliche Ursachen nicht wirklich nützlich...



Malustra schrieb:


> Und wieso ist mein 1000Watt Netzteil dann total leise?


Weil der Rest des Systems relativ laut ist und das Netzteil übertönt?
Und du unter leise etwas anderes verstehst als wir??

Den Globe Fan in meinem Silentmaxx würde ich auch nicht unbedingt als leise bezeichnen wollen. Er ist nicht störend, ja, aber leise nicht. Leise wäre eher der Adda Lüfter im Seasonic G550, die Lüfter im Enermax Triathlor 450 (@idle) und dem Platimax 500W.



Malustra schrieb:


> Das muss ich doch stark bezweifeln, denn das Netzteil hört man so gut wie gar nicht


Also hört man es: schlecht.
Das sollte eigentlich nicht der Fall sein. Und beim Triathlor nervts sogar mit der Zeit. Gut, so laut ist es nicht immer, aber dennoch wahrnehmbar und z.T. störend...

Dazu noch 'ne OCP von 40-45A auf jeder der 2 Rails...
Da kann man dann auch gleich 'nen Single Rail kaufen...



Malustra schrieb:


> Habe das Netzteil auch schon gehört und es so gut wie gar keine Geräusche, kann daher irgendwie nicht verstehen, welche Geräusche du da hörst, außer die Geräusche die jedes Netzteil ohne Lüfter macht.
> Natürlich gibt es dafür auch etliche Testberichte, die das unterstreichen.
> Ohne einen Lüfter ist das allerdings auch kein Wunder.


Testberichte kannst in diesem Punkt völlig vergessen, da elektrische Geräusche sehr stark vom verwendeten System und Glück bei dem Netzteil selbst ab.
Bei manchen Netzteilen braucht man bestimmte Festplatten, damit es pfeift. Bei anderen braucht man bestimmte Boards mit bestimmten Grafikkarten bei bestimmten Situationen, die dann unter bestimmten Umständen zu einem nicht erwünschten Effekt führen können. Zum Beispiel elektrische Nebengeräusche...

Daher muss man sich hierbei auf Aussagen von Nutzern verlassen. Und wirklich Sicher davor ist kein Netzteil.
Man könnte jetzt dem Solid Cap Wahn die Schuld dafür in die Schuhe schieben...
Und das ist auch meiner Meinung nach so, dass eigentlich MoBo und Grafikkarten Hersteller die Schuld für pfeifende Netzteile tragen, da sie nicht einmal einen klassischen Elektrolyt Cap verbauen, der eben genau dieses verhindern (oder zumindest vermindern) würde...



Malustra schrieb:


> PCGH schreibt:
> Seasonic X-460 Fanless 80 Plus Gold im PCGHX-Test: Stille Nacht
> Tomshardware schreibt:
> Fazit: Leisetreter mit hoher Qualität : Kein Windbeutel: Seasonic X-400 Fanless im Einzeltest


*autsch* du hast auf Tommys Hardware verlinkt? Böser Fehler, ganz böser Fehler!
*Das macht man nicht!*
Deren Ruf ist sehr weit am Bode, etwa auf dem Niveau der Computer Bild. Wobei die Computer Bild wohl noch über THG steht...

Es gibt einige Leute, die THG nur als erweiterte Marketingabteilung diverser Hersteller sehen. Und seit einigen Stunts, die ein bestimmtes Ergebnis bringen sollten, sind sie bei so ziemlich jedem besser informierten User völlig unten durch.


Malustra schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du da gehört hast, aber ich habe bei diesem Netzteil absolut kein "singen" oder "Zirpen" wahrgenommen.
> Das war bei meinem Be Quiet das letzte mal der Fall und das hat richtig laut "Gezirpt".


Du sprichst von dem P7, right?
Das kann natürlich, unter Umständen bei einigen modernen Hardware Kofigurationen Geräusche erzeugen. Aber, wie oben geschrieben, kann das immer passieren und hängt z.T. von der verwendeten Hardware ab.

Aber auch Störungen im Netz können diese Geräusche verursachen - Bohrmaschine vom Nachbarn, Power LAN Dingsda oder ähnliche Dinge...



Malustra schrieb:


> Nun den Punkt hast du ja oben bereits selbst ins jenseits geschossen, da du ja schön demonstriert hast, wie wenig ein Gamer PC verbraucht.
> Demzufolge ist das Sea Sonic auch nicht lauter als Be Quiet, da das Netzteil bis 70% Last nicht wahrnehmbar ist. (550-575RPM)
> Erst ab 70% aufwärts fängt der Lüfter dann langsam an hochzudrehen.


Diese Ausssage ist falsch, denn du vergisst einen Punkt: DIe Umgebungstemperatur.
Bei 40°C schaut es anders aus. Bei 10°C dreht keiner auf.



Malustra schrieb:


> FSP hat die P7 hergestellt.
> Ich finde es schon komisch, dass 3 Netzteile in nahen Zeitabständen abrauchen.
> Da ist jede Menge Luft für Vermutungen.


Ja, das könnte darauf hin deuten, dass du in dieser Zeit Probleme bei der Netzspannung hattest, die das Netzteil zerstört haben. Die hat dann aber dein Netzanbieter hin bekommen.
Es könnte aber auch sein, dass du in der Zeit einen besonders tollen Paketboten hattest, der die Kartons ordentlich geschmissen hat oder das Transportunternehmen selbst hatte in der Zeit Probleme mit den Sortiermaschinen, die etwas zu rau mit der Ware umgegangen sind. 

Das muss nichts bedeuten. Das 4. hätte ganz OK sein können. Oder auch nicht. Ist halt z.T. Glück/Pech, dass sowas passiert...



Malustra schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es muss ja nicht generell so geschehen, ist bei mir aber eingetreten und selbst meine uralten Xilence Netzteile haben deutlich länger gehalten.
> Und das war ja nun wirklich.....


Warum dachte ich mir nur, dass so ein Vergleich kommen würde...

Aber, ich will auch mal: Mir ist bisher noch kein Netzteil abgeraucht/kaputt gegangen. Hatte aber bisher auch nur Markengeräte (HEC, PC-Winner (CWT made) und ähnliches)
Ich hatte aber mal Probleme mit einem NT, das zu schwach war. Einmal das 300W HEC; das die 2 X1800XT nicht wollte und ein Delta Gerät, das von Chieftec vertrieben wurde.



Malustra schrieb:


> Du stellst dich mit deinem "Wissen" also über alle Testberichte, die es im Internet gibt
> und behauptest, dass das keine richtigen Tests sind und eher als "Werbeflyer" dienen?
> Da lehnst du dich aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster, so ganz ohne Belege.
> Tut mir leid, aber diese Aussage kann man wirklich  nicht ernst nehmen.


Leider hat er z.T. nicht unrecht, dass viele sog. Testberichte das Produkt nicht wirklich testen und nur bewerben. Gerade bei Netzteilen gibt es nur sehr wenig wirklich gute Berichte. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass das notwendige Equipment, um Netzteile halbwegs brauchbar testen zu können, bei einigen Tausend Euro liegt. Also über einem neuen Mittelklasse PKW...



Malustra schrieb:


> Mir war irgendwie klar, dass es plötzlich beim P7 bekannt ist, dass es einfach so kaputt geht
> Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich noch das P6 vom Bekannten als Beispiel nehme, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass es wohl egal ist, welche Serie ich als Beispiel aufführe.


Ja, komm, grab den alten Topower Mist nur aus X-D
Aber interessant, dass du dich auf den ersten (OK; zweiten) Versuch von FSP beziehst. Und nicht auf das neuere P8, was eher auf einem 'Standarddesign' basiert als das P7, welches wohl ein exklusives Design für bq war...



Malustra schrieb:


> Lesen hilft.


Habe ich, viel mehr als Behauptungen von dir, sehe ich nicht. Belege doch mal deine Aussagen.

Zum Beispiel hast du bisher deine Aussage '550W sind nix für High End, da brauchts 650W!!111' nicht belegt. Nur behauptet hast du das.


Malustra schrieb:


> Belege doch mal, dass die Tests von PCGH, Computerbase und co. alle falsch sind, oder denkst du dir das aus?
> Und nach deiner "Meinung" hat niemand gefragt, sondern nach den Fakten.
> Du machst somit nichts anderes, gelle.


 Computerbase ist halbwegs brauchbar, aber schau dir doch mal Tech Powerup an. Gegen die Netzteiltests kann NIEMAND anstinken. Aber auch, weil niemand auch nur ansatzweise das Wissen des Aris besitzt und auch nicht das entsprechende Equipment (was er sich selbst besorgt hat!)...


----------



## Malustra (30. Januar 2013)

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich auf solch lächerliche Aussagen eingehe? 
Ich tue dir einen großen gefallen und ignoriere deine ganzen Aussagen, denn da gäbe es einiges mit entsprechenden Belegen zu widerlegen!
Es sei denn du bestehst darauf.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Januar 2013)

Da sich (auch hier) der TE seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr gemeldet hat, schließe ich an dieser Stelle. Der Thread ist nun schon der zweite binnen kurzer Zeit, den ich wegen einem Streit unter einzelnen (denselben) Usern in diesem Unterforum vorzeitig schließen muss. Das nächste Mal, wird es entsprechende Punkte für beide Seiten geben, wenn ich sehe, dass nicht konkret genug auf die Fragen des TE eingegangen wird. Ich hoffe es kommt nicht dazu.

-CLOSED-


----------

